# Rosenblatt Recitals



## solideogloria

I went to a Rosenblatt Recital in London yesterday to see Francesco Meli. Has anyone seen him before? He was fantastic! I saw him in the ROH's production of Rigoletto and thought seeing him in recital was too good an opportunity to miss. 

In the first part, he performed Liszt's Tre Sonetti del Petrarca. They are stunning songs. I loved them so much I thought I would spread the word!

This is the first time I have been to a Rosenblatt Recital and was amazed to find out that this series is devoted purely to giving opera stars from around the world their debut London recital. 

Meli was fantastic and finding this recital series in London that gives opera stars from around the world the opportunity to perform their debut London recital is great.


I loved it so much, I thought I would spread the word!


----------

